# Snake ID



## Big Jeep Wrangler (Sep 11, 2009)

Found this little booger by my pool.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 11, 2009)

that's a (Diadophis punctatus)   Ringneck Snake  non poisonous good find


----------



## Browtine (Sep 11, 2009)

Used to see those little things all the time around here. Haven't seen one in years. They are good snakes.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 11, 2009)

Cool find and thanks for the ID folks.

Hoss


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 11, 2009)

Can almost always count on NWCO. I used to see them all the time round Columbus, but since I've moved to swampland they have been a little harder to find.


----------



## Big Jeep Wrangler (Sep 12, 2009)

Any rules against me keeping it?


----------



## donald-f (Sep 12, 2009)

YES! It is against the law to possess a snake native to the state of Ga. as a pet.


----------



## Browtine (Sep 12, 2009)

donald-f said:


> YES! It is against the law to possess a snake native to the state of Ga. as a pet.



Except for indigenous venomous snakes...

And my reference because it always seems to get debated... CLICK HERE for the thread where it was discussed in depth.


----------



## Slingblade (Sep 12, 2009)

I had 3 of them around my house last week, first ones I've ever seen around the house; they must be moving everywhere.  Beautiful little snakes, they ones here by the house are a velvet gray color with orange bellies and a row of black spots down the middle of the belly scales.


----------



## Alicyn (Sep 13, 2009)

I like the 2nd one.


----------



## Big Jeep Wrangler (Sep 13, 2009)

I was planning on getting an orange corn snake but was told I couldnt keep it in Ga. The place wouldnt ship due to them being native to Ga.


----------



## kg4ghn (Sep 17, 2009)

Browtine said:


> Except for indigenous venomous snakes...
> 
> And my reference because it always seems to get debated... CLICK HERE for the thread where it was discussed in depth.




Oops, I guess I shouldn't have kept all those rat and king snakes as a pet when I was little...

Didn't know that, learn something new every day...


----------

